# Quel firmware pour un iPad acheter en septembre ?



## vincefr (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai acheter un iPad, le jailbreak n'étant pas possible avec le dernier firmware 3.2.2. j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un sait avec quel firmware sont vendu les iPad actuellement ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses/témoignages !


----------



## twinworld (25 Septembre 2010)

3.2 c'est l'OS de base. Il y a un upgrade iOS 4 prévu début novembre. Donc il est probable que ce sera l'OS 3 qui sera installé si vous achetez la machine avant novembre.


----------



## vincefr (25 Septembre 2010)

D'accord merci, donc ça veut dire que les révisions mineures 3.2.x ne sont pas installées, mais si je veux quand même installer la 3.2.1 alors que la 3.2.2 est sortie c'est possible ? il n'y a pas trop de bogue avec la 3.2.0 ? 
merci par avance !


----------



## petitchemin (25 Septembre 2010)

Une copine vient d'acheter le sien, il était en 3.2.2
Elle devra elle aussi attendre pour le jb


----------



## twinworld (25 Septembre 2010)

vincefr a dit:


> D'accord merci, donc ça veut dire que les révisions mineures 3.2.x ne sont pas installées,


non, ce que je voulais dire c'est que c'est 3.2.x qui est installé et non iOS4. Après, que les mises à jour mineurs soient installées ou pas, ça n'a que peu d'importance. Vous connectez votre iPad à votre ordi et à iTunes et vous faîtes les mises à jour.


----------



## vincefr (25 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour l'info Petitchemin. Comme le jb ne sera pas dispo sur 3.2.2 et qu' iOS4 n'arrive qu'en novembre et qu'après la V2 tardera pas à sortir je pense que je vais pas acheter l'iPad V1 finalement !


----------



## petitchemin (25 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que le jb de 3.2.2 va arriver en même temps que le jb  4.1 des iphone4 donc très prochainement 
J'ai failli attendre le v2, finallement on a qu'une vie alors j'ai pris le v1 et je prendrai sans doute le v3.
La principale nouveauté du. V2 sera sans doute facetime et comme j'ai un iPhone4 ... D'autant que facetime va être étendu au ordi ...


----------

